# Small creek



## dlancy

Iv seen some pictures and posts about anglers fishing in small creek, but I can't seem to find any info on the location of the creek online. Can anyone point me in the right direction? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mdogs444

Check out Arcola Creek, up by Madison/Geneva. There are also many feeder creeks in the area that feed into tributaries like the East Branch of the Chagrin and Big Creek/Paine Falls of the Grand.


----------



## creekcrawler

*cue the crickets.....*


----------



## brodg

When people say small creek or unmentionable or un-stocked tributary, they are anonymously referring to one of many tributaries that aren't widely known. After you have been at the steelheading thing for a while you will notice that once one of these "lesser known" creeks is mentioned online often you will find a lot more people there next time you go. People keep these locations anonymous in an attempt to preserve some solitude. Once you get to know the people on this site and run into them on the river, you will find information exchange is much more useful in the private messages. It turns into a I'll scratch your back you scratch mine thing. Its always a good idea to post reports on water conditions on the stocked rivers (Vermillion, Rocky, Chagrin, Grand, and the Connie) when you fish them, its a way to build some trust and share information with other OGF members. Members will respect you for doing leg work and spending time on the water.

Here's a hint, The Delorme atlases and Google Earth are beautiful things.

Good luck out there.


----------



## nforkoutfitters

brodg said:


> When people say small creek or unmentionable or un-stocked tributary, they are anonymously referring to one of many tributaries that aren't widely known. After you have been at the steelheading thing for a while you will notice that once one of these "lesser known" creeks is mentioned online often you will find a lot more people there next time you go. People keep these locations anonymous in an attempt to preserve some solitude. Once you get to know the people on this site and run into them on the river, you will find information exchange is much more useful in the private messages. It turns into a I'll scratch your back you scratch mine thing. Its always a good idea to post reports on water conditions on the stocked rivers (Vermillion, Rocky, Chagrin, Grand, and the Connie) when you fish them, its a way to build some trust and share information with other OGF members. Members will respect you for doing leg work and spending time on the water.
> 
> Here's a hint, The Delorme atlases and Google Earth are beautiful things.
> 
> Good luck out there.


Well put Brian! It's been said before and ill say it again. If you want to know what rivers/creeks/streams have steelhead follow this rule: look at the maps make sure the body of water you want to know about flows into the Lake Erie drainage. Make sure there are no stoppers between the lake and your desired spot I.E. tall dams, waterfalls, etc.. Make sure the desired location is on property open to the public or gain permission from the landowner. Fish it yourself and see what's in there. Some of these small creeks/streams get good runs and some aren't worth a dern. This is why no one with half a brain is going to post information about the ones that are good on a forum that gets thousands of viewers! Do the right thing like those of us who have poured money/blood/sweat/tears/and time into the fishery. Get off the couch and do your homework!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fredg53

nforkoutfitters said:


> Well put Brian! It's been said before and ill say it again. If you want to know what rivers/creeks/streams have steelhead follow this rule: look at the maps make sure the body of water you want to know about flows into the Lake Erie drainage. Make sure there are no stoppers between the lake and your desired spot I.E. tall dams, waterfalls, etc.. Make sure the desired location is on property open to the public or gain permission from the landowner. Fish it yourself and see what's in there. Some of these small creeks/streams get good runs and some aren't worth a dern. This is why no one with half a brain is going to post information about the ones that are good on a forum that gets thousands of viewers! Do the right thing like those of us who have poured money/blood/sweat/tears/and time into the fishery. Get off the couch and do your homework!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Both well said 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 9Left

dustinlancy said:


> Iv seen some pictures and posts about anglers fishing in small creek, but I can't seem to find any info on the location of the creek online. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Hey im very new to steelheading but recently made a trip up to the rocky...I looked up...literally...dozens of places where i could get to...only info i could tell you about the smaller creeks and tribs is that its much harder to find fishable areas due to private land. Not that you couldnt ask permission...but i only had one day to fish and stuck to public access


----------



## las johnny

Well if your planning on hitting paine creek, you better think twice. I was there the day of the snow storm and it was fine. As I was leaving in the middle of the blizzard I could start to see slushy ice building on the banks. Went back two days later and the holes to fish were all froze up. The only spot to fish was under the freeway. I don't care for that spot so I kept moving. You'll probally have to wait till we get a good thaw to fish some of the creeks. With that in mind I'm gonna go look at another small creek to see if it will produce


----------



## dlancy

nforkoutfitters said:


> Well put Brian! It's been said before and ill say it again. If you want to know what rivers/creeks/streams have steelhead follow this rule: look at the maps make sure the body of water you want to know about flows into the Lake Erie drainage. Make sure there are no stoppers between the lake and your desired spot I.E. tall dams, waterfalls, etc.. Make sure the desired location is on property open to the public or gain permission from the landowner. Fish it yourself and see what's in there. Some of these small creeks/streams get good runs and some aren't worth a dern. This is why no one with half a brain is going to post information about the ones that are good on a forum that gets thousands of viewers! Do the right thing like those of us who have poured money/blood/sweat/tears/and time into the fishery. Get off the couch and do your homework!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Easy now, I also have poured my "money, blood, sweat and tears" into into becoming a steelhead angler. Just asking a question about some pics I saw online and was curious. I have been doing my homework, not every answer is found online. That's also why we have a site like this to ask questions we may not be able to find/figure out on our own. Not everyone has this ample amount of time to fish, so when I do get to go I would like to fish good water and not waste my time fishing a puddle. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fredg53

dustinlancy said:


> Easy now, I also have poured my "money, blood, sweat and tears" into into becoming a steelhead angler. Just asking a question about some pics I saw online and was curious. I have been doing my homework, not every answer is found online. That's also why we have a site like this to ask questions we may not be able to find/figure out on our own. Not everyone has this ample amount of time to fish, so when I do get to go I would like to fish good water and not waste my time fishing a puddle.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Beleive me nfork will help anyone. He is right on NOBODYshould post spots on a forum that gets so so many views. You would be amazed how fast a great little honey hole can pack up if it is posted. I find much more satisfaction in finding new water myself. Everyone is here to help bit again I think nfork is right on


----------



## dlancy

I know everyone has their prized coveted fishing grounds but I never asked for that, just to be pointed in the right direction. I'm just a rookie trying to learn to fish a new species that I'm not familiar with and covering new waterways that I have never fished before. Asking a simple question such as where a creek may be located shouldn't warrant any ridicule. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mdogs444

Don't worry about it Dustin. There's alot of people on here who have no interest in helping anyone out - they only come here in hopes that someone ELSE will post fishing reports or just to show pictures &/or brag about the fish they caught.

I don't fish too many feeder creeks, but if I were you, I'd start looking at the public access creeks - Arcola Creek (which is on the Ohio DNR website), the East Branch of the Chagrin which ends at Daniels Park (go upstream as far as you want to venture), and the other public creeks such as Paine and Big Creek off the Grand River which are also on the Ohio DNR website.

The problem with many of the feeder creeks is that they go through private property.


----------



## dlancy

mdogs444 said:


> Don't worry about it Dustin. There's alot of people on here who have no interest in helping anyone out - they only come here in hopes that someone ELSE will post fishing reports or just to show pictures &/or brag about the fish they caught.
> 
> I don't fish too many feeder creeks, but if I were you, I'd start looking at the public access creeks - Arcola Creek (which is on the Ohio DNR website), the East Branch of the Chagrin which ends at Daniels Park (go upstream as far as you want to venture), and the other public creeks such as Paine and Big Creek off the Grand River which are also on the Ohio DNR website.
> 
> The problem with many of the feeder creeks is that they go through private property.


Thanks! Those are some great places to start. I've really only fished the rocky and cuyahoga (i know it doesn't hold a ton of fish but its 2 mins away from my house and nice when you only have a small amount of time to fish). The chagrin has been on my list of to do's, just haven't made it there yet. Guess the guy just got mad cause he didn't want anyone to find out where his honey hole is haha


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mdogs444

I don't post where my favorite holes or spots to go are either - but I have no problem helping people locate general areas. I was a beginner looking for help at one time and several people helped me, so its nice to return the favor.


----------



## Rasper

mdogs444 said:


> Don't worry about it Dustin. There's alot of people on here who have no interest in helping anyone out - they only come here in hopes that someone ELSE will post fishing reports or just to show pictures &/or brag about the fish they caught.
> 
> I don't fish too many feeder creeks, but if I were you, I'd start looking at the public access creeks - Arcola Creek (which is on the Ohio DNR website), the East Branch of the Chagrin which ends at Daniels Park (go upstream as far as you want to venture), and the other public creeks such as Paine and Big Creek off the Grand River which are also on the Ohio DNR website.
> 
> The problem with many of the feeder creeks is that they go through private property.


I'd beg to differ... i have only been a member since September and I had someone off this site come meet me on the river (he didnt even fish) and just took time out of his life to teach me the basics of fly fishing, he also gave me numerous tips and what to throw at specific time. Very knowledgeable. I couldnt thank him enough. But when it comes to feeder creeks. I dont want to find someone elses "sweet spot." I will post reports on the Rocky after im done fishing always. But once i find a feeder creek, i will post conditions of the water, and where i caught my steelies in a seam or tail-out etc.. but not my location. But I dont like to fish with anyone by me. I fish to connect with mother nature. I would go out of my way to teach someone what i have been taught. But im on the hunt for solitude, fish, and peace. And no one will just give me those things, so I just have to suck it up and work for it.


----------



## thephildo0916

The point josh was trying to make is that all those creeks he just _told_ you about you could have found. Whether it be online, legwork etc.


----------



## dlancy

Well back to my original post, I did look small creek up online but couldn't find any info. Also I wasn't sure if that name was just a cover up hide the identity of the stream. Anyways, I never realized that these streams were so prized, makes sense tho. Who wouldn't want to be on a stretch of water with nothing in sight but water, trees and hopefully fish 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## brodg

Back to your original question, I am not familiar with any creek called small creek. I did imply in my post that a lot of guys on this forum are really helpful, just not necessarily on the public forum. You just have to make a connection to them, maybe as simple as an introductory PM. I got help from a lot of these guys starting out a few years ago. And I also once got "yelled" at for posting the name of a creek and was accused of not doing my own leg work, I didn't understand why at the time. Best of luck to you, hope to see you out on the water sometime!


----------



## nforkoutfitters

I looked back at my original post. Several times actually. Where is the so called anger or ridicule? If anything I was trying to help you gain information on small creeks, Dustin, and the best way to learn them. And if the creek/creeks/spots you were googling your arm off for were Dawson's, Leroy's landing, franks ford or the turd fork of the poop river and you couldn't find any of them? It's probably because they don't exist and the pics on those posts might be from places like chagrin, rocky, vermilion, cold creek and other creeks in PA and NY


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ShutUpNFish

Typical!...all the way around, just typical!


----------



## MuskieJim

dustinlancy said:


> I know everyone has their prized coveted fishing grounds but I never asked for that, just to be pointed in the right direction. I'm just a rookie trying to learn to fish a new species that I'm not familiar with and covering new waterways that I have never fished before. Asking a simple question such as where a creek may be located shouldn't warrant any ridicule. Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


You are contradicting yourself. You are saying you never asked for someone's fishing grounds, then say "asking a simple question such as where a creek may be located". This is the same thing. That is all anyone is trying to say. There are literally HUNDREDS of creeks that contain steelhead that you could be referring to. There have already been 4 mentioned here... Arcola, Big, Payne (Grand), East Branch (Chagrin)


----------



## reo

Happens every time. Someone asks for info that is better off not being on the internet. Folks explain that in a courteous manner and offer well thought out suggestions. OP gets defensive. Thread turns into pi$$ing match. 

If and when you find and fish the oh so awesome steelhead nirvana called "Small Creek" you will be disappointed unless you have an ample supply of squiggler flys. Small Creek is one of the few tribs that has a huge population of squigglers and there are many a day that they will not touch anything else. Depending on what phase the squigglers are in you may also find that some days they will only hit the male version, some days the female version and some days it does not matter. Remember "match the hatch" and on Small Creek that means squigglers!!


----------



## steelheadBob

dustinlancy said:


> Well back to my original post, I did look small creek up online but couldn't find any info. Also I wasn't sure if that name was just a cover up hide the identity of the stream. Anyways, I never realized that these streams were so prized, makes sense tho. Who wouldn't want to be on a stretch of water with nothing in sight but water, trees and hopefully fish
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Dustin,,,, let me put it this way.... When you hear one of us say a word of a creek, hole or falls,,,,, its 90% code for a place unless said rocky, the V, conny chag or grand..... There called groups. Where theres a groups of steelheaders that are close fishing friends and use the words like dawsons, leroys, cattle, pigs hump, sewer creek, got them at the poop or candy pipe,,,,ect ect..... Its the same way on facebook. So dont get frustrated by not being able to find a creek online,,,, 9 times out of ten its not there. 
Internet has become steelheadings worse nightmare,,, many ways then one! Best advise i can give you, as this is my 34th season of fishing rivers in ohio,,,,, Just Walk and search and dont heavly rely on the internet. How do you think the vets has done it for years b 4 there was a thing called Google?


----------



## CoolWater

Anyone remember these things? Call me a fossil but it was my #1 resource before the internet and after. Many a spot I have found with this and still use it when scouting.


----------



## Fishman

I know exactly what creek you're talking about. Simply google Dawson Creek. It's on google maps. I've always been willing to share this. Since I've told the internet a few more people go, but it's still the die hards that get to cattle falls early to really snag'em with flys.


----------



## salmon king

steelheadBob said:


> Dustin,,,, let me put it this way.... When you hear one of us say a word of a creek, hole or falls,,,,, its 90% code for a place unless said rocky, the V, conny chag or grand..... There called groups. Where theres a groups of steelheaders that are close fishing friends and use the words like dawsons, leroys, cattle, pigs hump, sewer creek, got them at the poop or candy pipe,,,,ect ect..... Its the same way on facebook. So dont get frustrated by not being able to find a creek online,,,, 9 times out of ten its not there.
> Internet has become steelheadings worse nightmare,,, many ways then one! Best advise i can give you, as this is my 34th season of fishing rivers in ohio,,,,, Just Walk and search and dont heavly rely on the internet. How do you think the vets has done it for years b 4 there was a thing called Google?


30 of those seasons were spent targeting one species... smallies


----------



## salmon king

Their you go small creek in small creek ohio
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fredg53

steelheadBob said:


> Dustin,,,, let me put it this way.... When you hear one of us say a word of a creek, hole or falls,,,,, its 90% code for a place unless said rocky, the V, conny chag or grand..... There called groups. Where theres a groups of steelheaders that are close fishing friends and use the words like dawsons, leroys, cattle, pigs hump, sewer creek, got them at the poop or candy pipe,,,,ect ect..... Its the same way on facebook. So dont get frustrated by not being able to find a creek online,,,, 9 times out of ten its not there.
> Internet has become steelheadings worse nightmare,,, many ways then one! Best advise i can give you, as this is my 34th season of fishing rivers in ohio,,,,, Just Walk and search and dont heavly rely on the internet. How do you think the vets has done it for years b 4 there was a thing called Google?


Well said 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## nforkoutfitters

dustinlancy said:


> Easy now, I also have poured my "money, blood, sweat and tears" into into becoming a steelhead angler. Just asking a question about some pics I saw online and was curious. I have been doing my homework, not every answer is found online. That's also why we have a site like this to ask questions we may not be able to find/figure out on our own. Not everyone has this ample amount of time to fish, so when I do get to go I would like to fish good water and not waste my time fishing a puddle.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


In this post you tell me "easy now" you've put your money blood sweat and tears into becoming a steelhead angler but in another post you admit to being a rookie? Can't have it both ways. Also you say you are using the Internet because you don't have ample time to fish and you don't want to waste your time on a mud puddle? Well I want a toilet made of solid gold but its just not in the cards now is it? I have fished many a "mud puddle" and its tough. I've wasted days looking for that new piece of water, that spot that maybe everyone overlooks. That's steelheading. If you work at it hard enough it pays dividends. And this forum, IMO is to share photos stories reports patterns rigs and generalized info. It's not about people that have really poured a bunch of work into the fishery to spill the beans and so "rookies" can gain years worth of location knowledge in a five minute read. Please don't take my post offensively as they aren't meant to be. I was simply trying to answer why you can't get the info you were looking for on "small creek" and how to find "small creek" on your own.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## steelheadBob

salmon king said:


> 30 of those seasons were spent targeting one species... smallies


Hahaha you wish..... ;-)


----------



## jjshbetz11

CoolWater said:


> Anyone remember these things? Call me a fossil but it was my #1 resource before the internet and after. Many a spot I have found with this and still use it when scouting.


It seems to be some sort of mapping device, I can't see where the charging port is though???? Does it have a barcode? I might be able to scan it and identify this, this..... Thing..... 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KSUFLASH

We fish creeks when the rivers are high. We fish the rivers when the creeks are low. In the winter the creeks will freeze up first and shelf ice begins to form on the main river channels. Not exactly sure where "small creek" is. As has been said already, there are codes that anglers will use to tell others what area they happened to be in.

Best suggestion I can give a new steelhead angler are these few tidbits of info:

1. Steelhead are often found in different types of water based upon the season. Learn the areas of highest likelyhood for each type of season.

2. USGS Flow gauges are your friend. Learning to use them is a huge benefit.

3. As was said already, Atlas maps and Google earth are your friend.

Once you learn the type of water that fish are likely to hold in during a specific time of season, the creeks and main rivers open up for you quite a bit more. I am more then happy to help someone learn how to catch the fish and why the fish are there vs. telling them where the spots are at. Plenty of times, an anglers plans are foiled due to mother nature and without the tools to seek other water, your kinda stuck with just spots.

I think everyone kindly tried to help, which is nice since you will usually see the ceremonious battle axe come out.

On a side note, the "concrete thingy" has fish!


----------



## creekcrawler

> It seems to be some sort of mapping device, I can't see where the charging port is though???? Does it have a barcode? I might be able to scan it and identify this, this..... Thing.....


Thanks for the giggle - I needed it today.


My"thing" is like that, but all beat up. Somebody marked little notes and "x"'s all over it too. . . . .


----------



## nforkoutfitters

KSUFLASH said:


> We fish creeks when the rivers are high. We fish the rivers when the creeks are low. In the winter the creeks will freeze up first and shelf ice begins to form on the main river channels. Not exactly sure where "small creek" is. As has been said already, there are codes that anglers will use to tell others what area they happened to be in.
> 
> Best suggestion I can give a new steelhead angler are these few tidbits of info:
> 
> 1. Steelhead are often found in different types of water based upon the season. Learn the areas of highest likelyhood for each type of season.
> 
> 2. USGS Flow gauges are your friend. Learning to use them is a huge benefit.
> 
> 3. As was said already, Atlas maps and Google earth are your friend.
> 
> Once you learn the type of water that fish are likely to hold in during a specific time of season, the creeks and main rivers open up for you quite a bit more. I am more then happy to help someone learn how to catch the fish and why the fish are there vs. telling them where the spots are at. Plenty of times, an anglers plans are foiled due to mother nature and without the tools to seek other water, your kinda stuck with just spots.
> 
> I think everyone kindly tried to help, which is nice since you will usually see the ceremonious battle axe come out.
> 
> On a side note, the "concrete thingy" has fish!


I saw u parked there today!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rasper

jjshbetz11 said:


> It seems to be some sort of mapping device, I can't see where the charging port is though???? Does it have a barcode? I might be able to scan it and identify this, this..... Thing.....
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



I seriously read your post in my head with completely sarcasm attached and almost laughed at myself. Amazing. Thank you def. made me smile.


----------



## Rasper

KSUFLASH said:


> We fish creeks when the rivers are high. We fish the rivers when the creeks are low. In the winter the creeks will freeze up first and shelf ice begins to form on the main river channels. Not exactly sure where "small creek" is. As has been said already, there are codes that anglers will use to tell others what area they happened to be in.
> 
> Best suggestion I can give a new steelhead angler are these few tidbits of info:
> 
> 1. Steelhead are often found in different types of water based upon the season. Learn the areas of highest likelyhood for each type of season.
> 
> 2. USGS Flow gauges are your friend. Learning to use them is a huge benefit.
> 
> 3. As was said already, Atlas maps and Google earth are your friend.
> 
> Once you learn the type of water that fish are likely to hold in during a specific time of season, the creeks and main rivers open up for you quite a bit more. I am more then happy to help someone learn how to catch the fish and why the fish are there vs. telling them where the spots are at. Plenty of times, an anglers plans are foiled due to mother nature and without the tools to seek other water, your kinda stuck with just spots.
> 
> I think everyone kindly tried to help, which is nice since you will usually see the ceremonious battle axe come out.
> 
> On a side note, the "concrete thingy" has fish!


That being said as well. New guy right here needs to know how to read water better. I can catch fall steelies, but winter ones im breaking down not getting hook ups and im on the river for almost 4 hours.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## ShutUpNFish

steelheadBob said:


> Dustin,,,, let me put it this way.... When you hear one of us say a word of a creek, hole or falls,,,,, its 90% code for a place unless said rocky, the V, conny chag or grand..... There called groups. Where theres a groups of steelheaders that are close fishing friends and use the words like dawsons, leroys, cattle, pigs hump, sewer creek, got them at the poop or candy pipe,,,,ect ect..... Its the same way on facebook. So dont get frustrated by not being able to find a creek online,,,, 9 times out of ten its not there.
> Internet has become steelheadings worse nightmare,,, many ways then one! Best advise i can give you, as this is my 34th season of fishing rivers in ohio,,,,, Just Walk and search and dont heavly rely on the internet. How do you think the vets has done it for years b 4 there was a thing called Google?


Great advice!


----------



## NateTessler13

CoolWater said:


> Anyone remember these things? Call me a fossil but it was my #1 resource before the internet and after. Many a spot I have found with this and still use it when scouting.


Hahah!!! Right on, brother. Mine is so worn out and rickety, the pages are falling out. I've got all sorts of fishing spots circled and notes written in the margins. I'd hate for it to fall in the wrong hands. I've had some of my funnest days outdoors driving from creek to creek, checking for potential steelheading spots using that map.

CoolWater, drop me a line. I'm getting in the water next weekend (the 19th).


----------



## Patricio

Paine used to be a relatively unkown stream. I use to fish there often enough that the regulars got to know each other. even my dog got to know them. then one day I went down there and there were literally hundreds of people there. read later that day or the next someone had hotspotted it on here. someone with one post. its never been the same. the only saving grace is theres tricks to fishing the creeks that few know. 

I still use those books for upper michigan.


----------

